# July Repticon Shows



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Ft. Myers Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – July 5, 2014*

*When:*
July 5, 2014

*Where:*
Crowne Plaza Fort Myers At Bell Tower Shops
13051 Bell Tower Dr.
Fort Myers, FL 33907

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Ft. Myers Show:*
Join us in Ft. Myers as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Ft. Myers page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------

